# Aktueller Horrorfilm



## crah (13. Dezember 2011)

Hi,

ich will mir mit einer Arbeitskollegin einen Horrorfilm ansehen aber wir haben beide den überblick verloren.
Hat jemand empfehlungen für aktuelle Horrorfilme die man sich aus der Videothek ausleihen kann? Genre von Horror ist egal.


----------



## Robonator (13. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Aktueller Horrorfillm*

Nunja wie wäre es denn mit REC 1+2, Paranormal Activity 1-3 oder Blair Witch Project? Vieleicht auch der neue Final Destination oder ganz Klassisch -> Freddy vs Jason bzw Nightmare on Elmstreet?


----------



## crah (13. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Aktueller Horrorfillm*

hört sich schonmal alles gut an ich werde sie mal fragen welchen sie schon kennt


----------



## darkKO (13. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Aktueller Horrorfillm*

In welche Richtung sollen denn die Filme gehen ? Splatter, Grusel (Mystery), Horrorkomödie, Terror...usw ?

Generell empfehlen kann ich zBsp:

Mirrors 1 & 2
Eden Lake
My Bloody Valentine (Remake)
Wrong Turn 1-3
Hatchet 1 & 2
REC (oder auch das "Remake" Quarantäne)
Dead Snow
The Messengers 1 & 2
Zimmer 1408
Das Waisenhaus
The Hole - Wovor hast du Angst ?
Final Destination 1-5
The Descent 1 & 2
Identity

gibt noch viele mehr...


----------



## Jack ONeill (13. Dezember 2011)

wie wäre es mit "the hills have eyes" schöne Filme


----------



## darkKO (13. Dezember 2011)

Chester Bennington schrieb:


> wie wäre es mit "the hills have eyes" schöne Filme



"schöne" Filme...lol, der war gut. 

"Schön kranke Filme" triffts wohl eher . Aber gut sind sie...


----------



## Jack ONeill (13. Dezember 2011)

darkKO schrieb:


> "schöne" Filme...lol, der war gut.
> 
> "Schön kranke Filme" triffts wohl eher . Aber gut sind sie...



Hätte ja auch sagen können One Night in Paris, das ist dann echter Horror


----------



## Scorpio78 (13. Dezember 2011)

Saint ist ganz lustig, Killer-Weihnachtsmann auf abwegen!  Passt zur Jahreszeit


----------



## Sasori (14. Dezember 2011)

Chester Bennington schrieb:


> Hätte ja auch sagen können One Night in Paris, das ist dann echter Horror



Das ist doch der eine Film wo die in den Katakomben die Party feiern und die schwester die zu besuch ist, wird opfer eines streites, weil sie von so nem "Monster" weg rennt? Der film is geil^^

Ansonsten: 

The Ring


----------



## DooNeo (14. Dezember 2011)

Texas Chainsaw Massacre is auch net schlecht


----------



## darkKO (15. Dezember 2011)

DooNeo schrieb:


> Texas Chainsaw Massacre is auch net schlecht



Ganz besonders "The Beginning". Ist einer der heftigsten Filme (aber nur in der Uncut Version) den ich kenne. Echt "kranker Scheiss" (im positivem Sinne).


----------



## Rinkadink (15. Dezember 2011)

Martyrs oder The Devils Rejects. Aber auch nur, wenn ihr schon 18 seid


----------



## dj*viper (15. Dezember 2011)

"Insidious" fand ich ziemlich gut.

da hab ich richtig gänsehaut bekommen!

ist so wie poltergeist (und damals hatte ich albträume wegen poltergeist )


----------



## Gamefruit93 (15. Dezember 2011)

Sasori schrieb:


> Das ist doch der eine Film wo die in den Katakomben die Party feiern und die schwester die zu besuch ist, wird opfer eines streites, weil sie von so nem "Monster" weg rennt? Der film is geil^^


 
Das ist ein Porno mit Paris Hilton. 

B2T:
Hostel 1&2 
Resident Evil 1/2/3/4


----------



## Sasori (16. Dezember 2011)

okay.... das ist wirklicher horror ein porno mit Paris Hilton D: Meine Augen... sie brennen innerlich von dem Gedanken.

gibt es Horrorfilme mit chuck norris? xD


----------



## Veriquitas (16. Dezember 2011)

Human Centipede  ist zwar kein echter Horrorfilm aber krank.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xBhMIhIoMJ8


----------



## Bester_Nick (16. Dezember 2011)

Videotheken haben idR. n ganzen Haufen guter Horrorfilme. Ein Horrorstreifen muss ja nicht aktuell sein, er muss gut sein.

Chucky dir Mörderpuppe
Die Fliege
Shining
Tanz der Teufel
Rosemaries baby
Dawn of the Dead (Original)
Zombie 2
Event Horizon
Katzenauge
Wolf
Die neun Pforten
The Sixth Sense
Alien Saga
Jeepers Creepers
Die Mächte des Wahnsinns
Misery
Needful things
Blair Witch Project
Nightwatch
Copy Kill
Freddy Krüger
Der Exorzist
Es
Der weiße Hai

Uvm sind zeitlose Klassiker. Da haste bestimmt noch net alle gesehen.


----------



## darkKO (16. Dezember 2011)

Sasori schrieb:


> ...
> 
> gibt es Horrorfilme mit chuck norris? xD



Gibts tatsächlich...nämlich "Hellbound"...





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=lZAwoTdCKxI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



@Split99999

Das sind aber nicht wirklich aktuelle Horrorfilme...^^


----------



## AeroX (17. Dezember 2011)

Veriquitas schrieb:
			
		

> Human Centipede  ist zwar kein echter Horrorfilm aber krank.
> 
> <a href="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xBhMIhIoMJ8">YouTube Link</a>



Alter alter alter  der ist wirklich nur krank. Zieh ich morgen mal rein.

Und wie kann man Hostel vorschlagen?  das ist doch pervers krank.



Ich kann REC 1&2 und Mirrors 1 empfehlen


----------



## Bester_Nick (17. Dezember 2011)

*darkKO* 




> Das sind aber nicht wirklich aktuelle Horrorfilme...^^



Müssen sie auch net sein. Diese Horrorfilme stecken die aktuellen locker in die Tasche. Einen guten Horrorfilm zu finden ist nicht leicht. Das meiste ist Schund. Human Centipede ist da ein gutes Beispiel. Was für ne absurde, an den Haaren herbeigezogene Story, aber Hauptsache sie schockiert. Und von der ganzen Aufmachung her einfach nur wieder Teenie-Horror ohne nennenswerten Style. Ich finde Horrorfilme müssen mehr als Horror bieten. Sie müssen Stil haben und faszinieren.


----------



## darkKO (17. Dezember 2011)

Na ja, aber der TE hat nach aktuellen Horrorfilmen gefragt, nicht nach Klassikern...


----------



## godchilla85 (18. Dezember 2011)

The Grudge kann ich empfehlen


----------

